# خوارط يومية تصوير القمر الصناعي التابع لناسا



## Eng.Fatafta (17 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 

اخواني اخواتي 
للمعنيين بخوارط مثل الجوجل ايرث ولكن الميزه ان هناك 7 مصادر مختلفة واحدها تصوير يومي من القمر الصناعي الخاص بوكاله ناسا بالاضافة للجوجل و******و وغيرهم 
والحلو اكثر انك ما بدك برنامج ولا تنزل شي على جهازك 
بس افتح واتفرج 
ودقة عاليه 



الرابط من هووون


----------



## فواز العنسي (18 مارس 2007)

*لاشئ*

ولا شيء من ما قلت ياحبيبي


----------



## Eng.Fatafta (18 مارس 2007)

شرح الموضوع والروابط وكيفيه التعامل معه موجوده على الرابط اللي فوق 

لو فحصت كان لقيت


----------



## علاء عبد الحميد (21 أبريل 2009)

نشوفففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف الاول


----------



## علاء عبد الحميد (21 أبريل 2009)

ياعم انت فين والحب فين 
شكللك تايههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه معايا


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (14 مايو 2009)

نشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## محمدين علي (15 مايو 2009)

مفيش حاجة موجودة يا جميل مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمدسندباد (11 يوليو 2009)

*ولا شيء من ما قلت ياحبيبي*


----------



## abosed (7 مايو 2010)

شكرا لقبولى عضو 
لكنى لم اجد ما اريد عن الخوارط
ارجو المساعدة او الرد


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (8 مايو 2010)

مشكور ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## مصطفى 1986 (8 مايو 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل نامل اعاده الرفع على موقع اخر


----------



## abdoubout (8 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
الرابط لا يغمل أخي
على العموم شكرا على المجهود
في انتظار جديدك تقبل مروري


----------



## abdoubout (8 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
الرابط لا يعمل أخي
على العموم شكرا على المجهود
في انتظار جديدك تقبل مروري


----------



## الهندسي 80 (12 مايو 2010)

الرابط لايعمل 
نرجو اعادة التحميل


----------



## mossad ibrahim abd (12 مايو 2010)

اشكرك بس فييييييييييييييييييييييين الخوارظ


----------

